
This should be the year of mobile security - nickoakland
https://techcrunch.com/2017/02/16/this-must-the-year-of-mobile-security/
======
tyingq
The article mentions the issue of law enforcement going through your phone at
the airport.

I just noticed a decent solution to this by accident. My android broke, hard,
and I had to get a replacement. The automatic backup that Google provides
restored everything I needed, and pretty quickly, on the new phone. I think I
was only missing call history, which I can live without.

So, at least for me, the current tech provides all I need. Just do a factory
wipe before I leave for the airport, and restore it after I'm past the goon
squad.

~~~
JumpCrisscross
> _Just do a factory wipe before I leave for the airport, and restore it after
> I 'm past the goon squad_

If you're traveling internationally you'd need to maintain a clean phone
through both ends of security. That means restoring offshore. That, in turn,
means relying on the reliability and security of your Internet connection.

